# This is what you get when you're nice to people.



## pharskie (May 19, 2014)

Being a local courier driver I get to meet all sorts of people and I make a huge effort to treat everyone like I do my mates as my attitude reflects the company I work for, so about twelve months or so ago I mentioned to a bloke at the local pathology cool stores that I needed to find myself a little bar fridge for an incubator. He said as soon as one dies he would grab it for me.
I went in to do my weekly pick up for the surrounding hospitals last week and he stopped me saying "hold up mate I have one more for you." I said no worries do you want a hand loading it up and he just smiled and wheeled out from behind a shelf the perfect incubator any man could ever want. He told me it was used as a sterile incubator to get the sample jars up to temp and at no stage in its life held any kind of samples.
It is blown up so the thermostat in it is a chuck away job but I will be taking my heat cord and microclimate thermostat out of my ghetto bar fridge contraption and fitting out this gem. I've worked out with the right tubs for holding the eggs and a couple more shelving racks made up I should have no worries getting 8-10 clutches in it at one time 
This is evident that if you treat all people the way you would like to be treated you will always come out smiling.


----------



## Jacknife (May 19, 2014)

nice score, most people just irritate me too much to be able to treat everyone the same kind of nice...


----------



## jacques92 (May 19, 2014)

Good score !
good to see there is still some poeple out there that happy to help


----------



## apprenticegnome (May 19, 2014)

Looks like someone at the pathology centres most likely naming their next born after you. Great service, greatly thought about and respected.


----------



## simon.chen (May 19, 2014)

99% of Australian I met are more friendly than any other country


----------



## CrazyNut (May 19, 2014)

Great score! Good to know there are still people willing to lend a hand. So if you don't mind me asking, what will you be breeding? FYI sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 19, 2014)

What exactly is wrong with it, Heating element or the thermostat? If the heating element still works it might be work keeping it, get a sparky to wire in a new digital thermostat and away you go.

Would look a little neater unmolested then if it had heat cord ran through out it. 

Its a good score mate, really pays off being a decent persob.


Rick


----------



## pharskie (May 19, 2014)

Yeah cheers all. I just keep hearing people complain that they are nice and people treat them like crud. Well I have people go rouge at me all the time because they have been waiting on whatever I'm delivering and basically blame me for everything. Just gota keep being positive.
I don't know exactly what's wrong with it. He just said it was cactus. I'm half contemplating removing the inside sheet metal and installing the heat cord behind it on all 3 walls. That way I should get maximum heat displacement. Also going to try and use the thermometers at the bottom to keep it looking as it is.


----------



## pharskie (May 19, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> Great score! Good to know there are still people willing to lend a hand. So if you don't mind me asking, what will you be breeding? FYI sounds like a great idea!



I will be breeding my beautiful atherton jungle females to a SXR line RP male and a caramel pepper jag. The other breeding project is a bit of a surprise for now but once it comes out Aussie pythons forums will be the place I let people know.


----------



## Schnecke (May 20, 2014)

A big part of my job is that I deal with interstate transport and have always respected people I deal with.

When there is a favour to be asked, there never seems to be a question of "if" it can be done, just a question of "when do you need it done by?"

I once had an imported motor (for a car project I was doing) picked up from Sydney City and brought down to me, for nothing. They unpalleted it and even loaded it into the back of my car with a forklift (I seriously kid you not, it was an N13 Nissan Pulsar (hatch) don't ask me how the thing fit in there, but the driver was so patient and nice, that he took the time and made it work.

All because I am nice to them and don't treat the drivers like dirt (as other people seem to do in the industry I work in)

Nice Score - Good to see it came round for you


----------

